# Any stories from Exam Day?



## Ritchie503 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just thought I would see if anyone had stories from exam day. I took the exam in Minneapolis, Minnesota (ELSES State) and would have to say that I am amazed at the disorganization/mass confusion at our site.

The guy next to me was trying to take the Civil exam, they gave him a Chemical exam (in addition to at least 15 others who had the wrong exam) and just kept going with the directions. They eventually got the correct exams to everyone, those people who had the wrong ones weren’t finished filling out their answer sheet with the general information (name, booklet #, etc.) and the main proctor said to begin. A bunch said they weren’t ready, the rest of us who were ready were confused if we were to start. They did have us start, the few there were behind were allowed to finish slightly later. On a happy note from what I saw, the afternoon was much better.

(Kevo did you notice all of this? I was on the far left of the room when sitting down; I am thinking you were on the other side.) (And Joe, the guy next to me who I recommended come visit this board, I do feel sorry for you… hopefully you still get the pass letter).


----------



## ktulu (Apr 23, 2007)

Two things from Mobile:

1.) It felt like a class reunion. There must have been about 10 people that I went to school with at Auburn taking the exam. That was kinda cool.

2.) Unfortunately, the people that were supposed to be directly in front and behind me were no-shows. And they, too, were people that went to Auburn. Total, I say that there was closed to 7-8 empty seats. Hopefully, some understandable reasons not to show up for this type of exam....

ktulu

Another thing, it was also pretty cool meeting someone from here at the exam site. So, jbatch, it was nice meeting you and hopefully we both get passing scores...


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 23, 2007)

Geesh.

I took it at the Charleston West Virginia site, and they are very professional and organized. The only snag I noticed was that there were quite a few test takers that brought in the wrong calculator and the Proctors ran out of "loners". I know that it isn't the fault of the proctors at all.

The confusion was with a TI calc. One model had an A and one didn't and one was allowed, the other not. I'm not sure which.

Other than them dealing with the Calc issue, all was smooth


----------



## ccollet (Apr 23, 2007)

i don't know if it was a good or bad change. but last oct. when i failed i was assigned a seat in the absolute last row in the room (maybe 200 people)

this time i was assigned a seat in the very first row.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 23, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> The only snag I noticed was that there were quite a few test takers that brought in the wrong calculator and the Proctors ran out of "loners".


I was suprised how many hands went up after they read the list of approved calculators and asked if anyone had a non-approved calculator. I just don't understand it because the list is on ncees, elses, and came in HUGE letters on a bright piece of paper with our admission information/letter. I don't know if calculator makers do it, but with other items depending on where you buy it you can have a different model number for the exact same product.


----------



## ARJ (Apr 23, 2007)

In October 06' there was this guy that got busted for coloring in a circle after time was called. He was outside of the exam room yelling at the proctor saying, "YOU CAN'T DO THIS TO ME!!". A policeman was standing right next to the proctor, just in case. Well, anyway, I saw the guy at the the exam site this past weekend and asked him what happened. He said that the board tried to ban him from taking the exam for 3 YEARS!!! Also, even though he had already passed the Seismic and 8 hr Civil (California crap)---they were going to make him retake those too. It wasn't until attorneys from his employer got involved and threatened to sue the board. Apparently, the board didn't follow procedure and had nothing in writing. Anyway, the board caved and just disqualified the exam he took 6 months ago, and allowed him to sit for this exam. MORAL OF THE STORY? WHEN THEY SAY PUT YOUR PENCILS DOWN......PUT YOU PENCILS DOWN!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2007)

seriously!


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 23, 2007)

ccollet said:


> i don't know if it was a good or bad change. but last oct. when i failed i was assigned a seat in the absolute last row in the room (maybe 200 people)
> this time i was assigned a seat in the very first row.


I was sitting right at the door in the front row. A guy came sprinting in with arms full of books at 7:43. The proctors were well into reading the exam instructions. I was waiting for him to get turned away, and the ensuing meltdown, but they let him in. Sorry. It would have been a better story the other way.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 23, 2007)

One of my freinds is a lawyer and when he took the bar (3 years ago this coming July) he said there was someone who just broke down and started balling, loudly enough for others to be distracted, and had to be escorted out of the room. The bar exam is 2 back to back days of exams. He said that was the highlight of the exam... that and he walked out over 2 hours early because he knew he passed.... damn lawyers!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 23, 2007)

My site last year didn't really have any stories one way or the other. Everyone had the right exam, no calculator issues, no troublemakers. It was pretty smooth.

Then again there were only 40 people in the whole state taking it, so that helps.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ritchie503 said:


> Just thought I would see if anyone had stories from exam day. I took the exam in Minneapolis, Minnesota (ELSES State) and would have to say that I am amazed at the disorganization/mass confusion at our site.
> The guy next to me was trying to take the Civil exam, they gave him a Chemical exam (in addition to at least 15 others who had the wrong exam) and just kept going with the directions. They eventually got the correct exams to everyone, those people who had the wrong ones weren’t finished filling out their answer sheet with the general information (name, booklet #, etc.) and the main proctor said to begin. A bunch said they weren’t ready, the rest of us who were ready were confused if we were to start. They did have us start, the few there were behind were allowed to finish slightly later. On a happy note from what I saw, the afternoon was much better.
> 
> (Kevo did you notice all of this? I was on the far left of the room when sitting down; I am thinking you were on the other side.) (And Joe, the guy next to me who I recommended come visit this board, I do feel sorry for you… hopefully you still get the pass letter).


Ritchie,

The people taking the structural were in the back left hand corner of the room. (to the left if you had your back to the doors that we came in on.) I sat on the very left row and maybe 3/4 of the way back.

One guy had a wrong exam a few rows in front of me. But I kinda feel back for them. They had to have been short changed some time.

Also, a girl I work with was taking the PE Civil exam. I believe that she was kicked out for having a cell phone. I'm not sure what actually happened. (She's currently on "vacation.") She was sitting in the middle of the room.

I didn't see anyone get their calculators taken away. One guy next to me guy his taken away when I was taking my Structural I. What really sucks is that he didn't show up with a new calculator after lunch. I actually said to him that there was a Target a few blocks away. He was clueless.

I hope the exam went well for you Ritchie!


----------



## kioti1 (Apr 23, 2007)

I took the test in Washington at the Seattle Center. I think it worked out great. There was an 8 foot table that I had to share with only 1 person, the room was quiet, adequate number of proctors to hand out exams, parking right across the street, a food court a few minutes walk away, etc. The only small argument I heard was someone set up a little bookcase on the table and the proctor made them take it down because it blocked his view of that person and behind. They talked for a minute and she removed it. Not like she was going to win that battle.

We too had someone come in just after they started instructions but they just let him in.


----------



## benbo (Apr 23, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me how some people take this so seriously and other people so casually. I mean, I can see something coming up at work or home and not having time to prep, but bringing the wrong calculator or a cell phone? I obsessed over this darn thing (probably why I'm reading and posting two years after passing). After the EIT, I sure as heck didn't want to take this twice. My coworker came out talking about how it was "cake." I thought I failed. I passed by the skin of my teeth and he was taking it the next time (when he got serious and passed).


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 23, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> Also, a girl I work with was taking the PE Civil exam. I believe that she was kicked out for having a cell phone. I'm not sure what actually happened. (She's currently on "vacation.") She was sitting in the middle of the room.



We had a guy come back from lunch with a cell phone. I reserved judgement at the time.

But then the same guy was ready to leave the exam about five minutes early. So he gathered his stuff and started walking up, despite the "nobody leaves in the last fifteen minutes" rule (which had been stated at least three times by then). The proctors shooed him back to his table, then gathered together and shook their heads.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 23, 2007)

I totally forgot to mention that there was a high school volleyball tournament going on in the Minneapolis Convention Center on PE Exam day, it was crazy on the main level in there. When I saw that the line to get into the parking ramp was 2 blocks long I knew something was going on!!

Kevo, I guess we were on the same side then, I was the first person on the left, three rows back. (Kind of nice having absolutely nobody to my left). I felt bad for the ones with the wrong exam, I understand it happens but it should have been handled differently.

I purposely left my cell phone in the truck, wasn’t making that mistake. I don’t know if the people who raised their hand had calculators taken away or if they just wanted to verify that theirs was okay; I was too far away to know. It would suck having your calculator taken away, I guess if I couldn’t acquire a new on at lunch I wouldn’t bother coming back for the afternoon. But then I knew which were approved and brought two approved calculators to the exam.

Good Luck to you too Kevo and to everyone else!


----------



## Timmy! (Apr 23, 2007)

The Phoenix test was administered in the Grand Ballroom of the El-Zaribeh Shriners' Club. They may have well used the Batcave. The interior lighting was pathetically dim. Not to mention that the plywood tables were 18 inches wide [i measured them], so that you had negligible space to organize much of anything.

There was, to my knowledge, only one or two drones who brought unapproved calculators.

The funniest story I heard was from a candidate who decided to reconnoiter the site before the day of the test. He arrived, strolled in, and noticed "Quiet--Testing in Progress" signs posted on the door. His first panic-stricken thought was that he had missed the test. He opened the door, only to find the proctors "practicing" as they were reading the test instructions and glowering intently at unoccupied desks.


----------



## jd_chi02 (Apr 23, 2007)

We'll last time when I sat for the FE ... this lady who works with me and has a nervous breakdown everytime you ask her to do something could not find the location. Upper Managment figured since she could not find the site she didn't need to pass anyway. :true:

This time I had to go to Grand Rapids because my application in Illinois experied. So I go to this convention center ... I forget what it was called but, they were having a Gun and Knife show. I was hoping some FE taker didn't spaas out and go get a gun since it is legal to carry a firearm in Michigan. :210:

Last story ... I thought I did pretty good this time around however, the kid next to me was grunting and sighing the whole time.

:smileyballs:


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Apr 24, 2007)

Overall my experience was very good. Room was quiet, but I had ear plugs in. - even had a 8' table all to myself.

However there was one thing that would have stressed me out. Our morning session ended at 12:10 PM. The Proctor announced everyone must leave the room for lunch and they will reopen the doors at 12:40 PM. He then announced that the doors would be closed at 1:00 PM and the state trooper would reinforce the doors being shut.

Wanting to review my notes before the PM session, I returned to the room at 12:40 PM. To my surprise, and the few that were already in the room, the proctors began handing out the tests at 12:45 PM! We began the test by 12:55 PM!! I quickly surveyed the room and saw that maybe 20% of the people had not returned from lunch - I know they were coming back b/c their books were still there. Talk about a high stress level - getting back to the room at 1 PM and finding out the 4 hour clock had already started. Plus, you're going to lose even more time bubbling in your name and ID information.

I don't know, I just though the Proctor could have made it clear when the PM portion of the test would begin. I assumed it was not before the doors closed or 1 PM. I consider myself very lucky to have gone back early.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 24, 2007)

I forgot to add that the circus was in town for ours.

Seriously.

The Ringling Bros. and Barnum Bailey circus was going on in the same building while we were taking the test. It caused no issues though, but was funny


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 24, 2007)

> The funniest story I heard was from a candidate who decided to reconnoiter the site before the day of the test. He arrived, strolled in, and noticed "Quiet--Testing in Progress" signs posted on the door. His first panic-stricken thought was that he had missed the test. He opened the door, only to find the proctors "practicing" as they were reading the test instructions and glowering intently at unoccupied desks.


That's about the time you wish you brough spare underwear as well as a spare calc. to the test.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm not too sure about other states, but regarding having enough time for lunch, the ASPE (Alabama Society of Professional Engineers) provided box lunches for examinees. So at least that was one thing we did not have to worry about...

And I wore ear plugs as well. I'm glad, too, because I sat right by a window...


----------



## sceriana (Apr 24, 2007)

In Florida, I had two proctors in my seating area. They were two because they were two little old ladies trying their best. But it did worry me a bit if they were writing down all the correct information on their clipboard. When the AM session was about to end, they started to give back our Admission Letter and they actually gave me the wrong one!!! I had to call them back to have them give me the correct one. In addition, when I asked for a restroom pass, they were writing down the seat number on the card, she asked me what seat I was and I told her,"three ... two ... nine" but she wrote down 321. And I also caught sight of one of the proctors dozing off at her table halfway through the PM session ... but she caught herself sleeping and then woke up.

Now that would suck to fail the exam because some number doesn't match up between the exam booklet, your table card and what they wrote on the clipboard.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 24, 2007)

ktulu said:


> the ASPE (Alabama Society of Professional Engineers) provided box lunches for examinees.


Fudgey would be sooooo proud. :smileyballs:


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 24, 2007)

ktulu said:


> I'm not too sure about other states, but regarding having enough time for lunch, the ASPE (Alabama Society of Professional Engineers) provided box lunches for examinees. So at least that was one thing we did not have to worry about...


Minnesota Society of Professional Engineers did the same thing. I still brought my lunch and went back to the vehicle during lunch to just chill and listen to music by myself.

All the food stands were open in the convention center for the volleyball tournement!! (so it was no problem finding food)


----------



## rasmalai (Apr 24, 2007)

Miami was pretty laid back. I wrote the FE in NYC last year which was a grueling and stressful affair. The NYC proctors were like drill sergeants and could not careless about you or the exam. They did get everyone through efficiently and on-time though.

In contrast, the head procter in Miami was nice and tried to relax people. She even made some engineer-related jokes which were very cute. We went very late though - almost an hour. All in all it was a much better test-taking experience.


----------



## Hill William (Apr 24, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> I forgot to add that the circus was in town for ours.
> Seriously.
> 
> The Ringling Bros. and Barnum Bailey circus was going on in the same building while we were taking the test. It caused no issues though, but was funny



They were there last April too. I got done early and had to wait for a guy to ride with me and had some popcorn.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 24, 2007)

rasmalai said:


> Miami was pretty laid back. I wrote the FE in NYC last year which was a grueling and stressful affair. The NYC proctors were like drill sergeants and could not careless about you or the exam. They did get everyone through efficiently and on-time though.


I took the FE at West Point. The proctors _were_ drill sergeants.


----------



## Fudgey (Apr 24, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> Fudgey would be sooooo proud. :smileyballs:


I think I need to move to Alabama I tried petitioning the IL NSPE chapter to do this but they wouldn't listen.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 24, 2007)

No scaring the new members now Fudgey, OK?


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 24, 2007)

DIAZWV said:


> They were there last April too. I got done early and had to wait for a guy to ride with me and had some popcorn.


Yeah, I was there for that one too, remember? :smileyballs:


----------



## Hill William (Apr 24, 2007)

nm


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 24, 2007)

Diaz,

I deleted the post above you, now it says I'm cooky.

Anyhow, to the idiot who posted that message, I'm not the one who deleted your account, but now wish I was.


----------



## AJK (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's what torqued me up:

There were +/- 50 examinees testing at my location.

There were over 100 folding tables in the bingo Hall.

So you would figure every person would at least have their own folding table. However, they decided to seat 2 per rickety old folding table. We were all jammed into a quarter of the room.

Otherwise, it was well lit and fairly quiet there.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 24, 2007)

AJK said:


> Here's what torqued me up:
> There were +/- 50 examinees testing at my location.
> 
> There were over 100 folding tables in the bingo Hall.
> ...


I took the test in Ewing, NJ - only problem there was that the tables were not a flat surface. They were plastic and textured, really made filling out the scantron form a pain in the ass. When I signed the form, my signature looked pretty cool though with the textured design of the table. I hope that the machines scoring the exam do not have a problem with that textured look!

I had to laugh at one guy though - he said to me "Gee, did you bring every book you own?" - I had three crates - one with my notes, one with all Transpo books, and one of water, geotech (the feel good that you brought it, didn't think you needed it, but ended up using it crate). I watch him scurry at the one minute warning - I didn't feel all that bad.

-Ray


----------



## Hill William (Apr 24, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> I took the test in Ewing, NJ - only problem there was that the tables were not a flat surface. They were plastic and textured, really made filling out the scantron form a pain in the ass. When I signed the form, my signature looked pretty cool though with the textured design of the table. I hope that the machines scoring the exam do not have a problem with that textured look!
> I had to laugh at one guy though - he said to me "Gee, did you bring every book you own?" - I had three crates - one with my notes, one with all Transpo books, and one of water, geotech (the feel good that you brought it, didn't think you needed it, but ended up using it crate). I watch him scurry at the one minute warning - I didn't feel all that bad.
> 
> -Ray




When I took it, our tables were so old and shitty, they had to pass out pieces of poster board so you didn't pucnh thru the paper.

I still think if I had to take it again, I would only take the CERM. I know we give "the other board" shit, but its the only book I used.

***Note: This is not a suggestion, merely my experience.


----------



## Tina (Apr 24, 2007)

I took the civil PE in San Diego. I didn't actually see it myself but one of my co-workers said that one of the proctors (an old lady) tripped over his bag and hurt herself really bad so that an ambulance had to be called.

Otherwise everything was very well organized. I wanted to keep my pencil but lost it on my way out. Is this a good or bad omen ?

At the Seismic exam I heard a short ring, sounded like a cellphone receiving a text message. But none of the proctors said anything. Maybe it was a proctor's cell ?


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 24, 2007)

DIAZWV said:


> I still think if I had to take it again, I would only take the CERM. I know we give PPI shit, but its the only book I used.


The CERM was priceless this time around. More so than before. I agree. PPI makes great materials. Shitty message boards. LOL.


----------



## Gomer (Apr 24, 2007)

This was my first time. I took the test in Owosso, MI. Civil/WR.

I stayed the night in town at a hotel so that I would be fresh in the AM without having to worry about a the drive/construction/accidents etc. Turns out, I could not fall asleep until 2:30 AM and every door in the hotel automatically slammed shut anytime anyone left their room. This started in earnest at about 5:00 AM and continued until I was out of bed at 6:50. All told, I had the equivalent of about 3 hours of normal sleep. I still think that beat getting up early for the drive. I am not a morning person.

I got a little paranoid during the exam that the proctors were going to pounce on me and throw me out for some real or imaginary violation of policy. I don’t think it helped that I tend to stare off into space and that I took maybe four bathroom breaks during the day (BM, water and ice tea, and it’s nice to stretch my legs).

The guy next to me was seated to my left and had quite a spread of material. Like most righties, he had his exam to his right and references to his left. I was in the same boat. This guy was an Imperialist I think because he gradually started venturing into my space and claiming it as his own. This in itself was not too big a deal to me. But he eventually wound up with his answer sheet right next to my CERM. And when I say right next to it, I mean right next to it… Right in front of my face practically in plain view.

This ratcheted my paranoia up a bit, so I made a pre-emptive strike at the proctors and called one of them over, and pointed out the situation to them and just asked if they could ask the guy to scoot back over. For some reason, she had me ask him personally. He didn’t mind a bit and I don’t think he was aware that he had slid that far over. It had been really distracting to have that answer sheet in front of my face. My ADD mind kept wandering to topics like getting thrown out… and to cheating in general. I mean, I didn’t know this guy from Adam. What good would looking at his exam do me anyway.

That was my excitement.

Lunch was enjoyable for me as I had packed one so I didn’t have to go farther than my car. I ate out in the sun with my shoes off on a blanket near a nicer retention pond. It was a nice, quite, relaxing break. Which brings me to another thing that surprised me. We were allowed to have food (snacks) and drink in the room with us. I had thought they were prohibited and was unaware of this until doubling checking the rules the day before the exam. That was a big relief.

Other interesting items…

One guy was carrying his books in a 5-gallon bucket.

One guy had 4 large boxes of books on a dolly. Probably at least 50 books.

There was no clock in the room where the exam was administered. I learned this lesson the hard way when I took the FE.

I think I passed. I felt like if this wasn’t good enough, I don’t know what else would be. However, I am second guessing myself now and wondering if I am over-confident. If I fell victim to the distractors. It seemed too easy at times.

Two decent engineering dictionaries were invaluable.

I had two texts I brought as filler which I used explicitly to answer two questions. One was a soils manual that gave me the specifics I needed about a testing method. The other was a college textbook that answered a definition question verbatim.

It will be a long two months. Do they give us our score in MI even if we pass?


----------



## cement (Apr 24, 2007)

Ritchie503 said:


> One of my freinds is a lawyer and when he took the bar (3 years ago this coming July) he said there was someone who just broke down and started balling, loudly enough for others to be distracted, and had to be escorted out of the room. The bar exam is 2 back to back days of exams. He said that was the highlight of the exam... that and he walked out over 2 hours early because he knew he passed.... damn lawyers!


when the guy I work with took the exam, the person he shared the table with was softly sobbing most of the day. after the exam, somebody comes up and says, "did you hear the pigeon in the room?" and he says, that was no pigeon, that was the guy sitting next to me!


----------



## K8NY (Apr 24, 2007)

Tina,

I say it is a good omen.

My husband has one pencil- passed it on the second try.

I have 3 pencils- passed it on the fourth try. I would not take the pencil when it was offered.

just my 2c.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 24, 2007)

Gomer,

awesome first post. Welcome to EB.com

And no, if you pass, you don't get a score. It's just pass/fail. But if you pass, who cares about the score? LOL


----------



## grover (Apr 24, 2007)

Some states reported passing scores from the October exam. I got my passing score (VA), at least, but not everone did.


----------



## jd73 (Apr 24, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> That's about the time you wish you brough spare underwear as well as a spare calc. to the test.



Hey Ktulu. You obviously took the exam in Mobile. I took it in Birmingham and we didn't get a "Boxed Lunch" from the ASPE. I guess you have to be from the DEEEEP South to get the preferential treatment. Oh well, my ham sandwich worked pretty well for me. By the way, is the cut score lower for the Mobile examinees???? LOL


----------



## ktulu (Apr 24, 2007)

jd,

Now that I think about it, the first time I took it in B'ham, we did not get a boxed lunch either. But in Mobile, there is about a fourth of the test takers, which is why I chose to take it there. I am actually closer to B'ham than Mobile...

Cut scores, if it helps me pass, I hope it's lower in Mobile!!


----------



## BORICUAZO (Apr 24, 2007)

Great experience! Not too bad proctors. They try to do their best.

Someone with the standing: please post a new topic about "the other board" books effectiveness for the exam. In my case, ME PE exam w/ HVAC Deph, I found only 70% of the exam maerial on the MERM. Was this the rule for the 2006 exam sessions?


----------



## Hill William (Apr 24, 2007)

IndependencePR said:


> Great experience! Not too bad proctors. They try to do their best.
> Someone with the standing: please post a new topic about "the other board" books effectiveness for the exam. In my case, ME PE exam w/ HVAC Deph, I found only 70% of the exam maerial on the MERM. Was this the rule for the 2006 exam sessions?



I think you should be able to make new topics now that you have &gt;2 posts.


----------



## edd189 (Apr 24, 2007)

I probably got docked half credit for this genius move:

In TX, the instructions for the Examinee ID said "refer to your yellow exam ticket." So being a first time taker, and being a bit nervous/anxious/excited, I just scanned the yellow sheet and entered the first number I came to -- my seat number. I realized at lunch as I was reading over some info that I had entered the wrong ID! I brought it to the proctor's attention as soon as I realized what I did. Unfortunately, the answer sheets were sealed as soon as they were collected.

Needless to say, I stressed the whole afternoon session wondering if my morning answers would be lost. As soon as I got home I emailed the TX board, and NCEES to explain the situation. Monday morning I received the following reply which set my mind at ease:

"My contact at the Texas Board forwarded me your email with your concerns about incorrectly marking your SSN on your answer sheet. I have your correct SSN that the TX Board provided to ELSES with your exam registration. I will make a note to double check your answer sheet. I can correct this for you if it is left off, or coded incorrectly. Usually we catch these types of errors after the answer sheets are scanned, an exception report prints out for any SSN's don't match the SSN used when you register. I would have then contacted you to verify which SSN is correct. I don't want to put your SSN in this email, but the one I have ends in xxxx."


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ See, they are pretty good guys after all.

I'm sure they wouldn't disqualify you for something like that, not if it's a true accident.


----------



## Hill William (Apr 25, 2007)

That's why it takes 6-8 weeks to grade em.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2007)

so basically its our fault it takes so long! they have to catch all of our mistakes :joke:


----------



## Hill William (Apr 25, 2007)

Just think edd, if you didn't do that, everybody would get them in 2 weeks this year. :joke:


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 25, 2007)

edd's fault.

I hate to pass judgement (not on edd) but I bet there are ALOT of mistakes on those things. You would think that being eligible to take the thing would put you in that upper echilon of people, but even the intellegent ones get nervous and make simple mistakes, but I bet alot of the issues come from those who are just clueless.

You know the ones I'm talking about. I've seen enough of them now, they look like they are not fit to take a Jr. High placement exam, let alone the PE, and they bring the wrong calculators (lord knows how), they bring their cell phones in and then act surprised that they are not allowed to have them. I saw a guy walk in last week with his admittance letter in his hand. No CERM, no calculator, no book. I mean What the Heck is this guy thinking?

It's those people who delay our results. Damn them. :joke:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 25, 2007)

> I bet there are ALOT of mistakes on those things


"A lot" is two words my upper echelon friend.

I didn't have any real dummies as far as test room antics go at mine, but I remember at lunch people griping about how they didn't realize topic X or Y was going to be on it. There's a syllabus for every exam on the NCEES site for crying out loud!


----------



## Hill William (Apr 25, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> edd's fault.
> 
> You know the ones I'm talking about. I've seen enough of them now, they look like they are not fit to take a Jr. High placement exam, let alone the PE, and they bring the wrong calculators (lord knows how), they bring their cell phones in and then act surprised that they are not allowed to have them. I saw a guy walk in last week with his admittance letter in his hand. No CERM, no calculator, no book. I mean What the Heck is this guy thinking?
> 
> It's those people who delay our results. Damn them.



I tried to use the calculator on my phone and they WOULDN'T let me. Dicks.


----------



## kioti1 (Apr 25, 2007)

When our lead proctor was reading the instructions in the morning she mentioned that VA was delaying their exam by 2 weeks due to the VT incident. I haven't heard anyone say anything about it on here yet. Does anyone know if that is true? If so, think that will delay results?


----------



## LXZ (Apr 25, 2007)

Everything worked fine in Pomona test site. Bad news is that it rained very hard on Friday and many PE candidates did not bring umbrellas. The proctors let us in about 7 min early in the morning and had an exhibition room open to all people to take lunch break. On the second day, it was very cold in the morning because of the rain a day ago.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 25, 2007)

kioti1 said:


> When our lead proctor was reading the instructions in the morning she mentioned that VA was delaying their exam by 2 weeks due to the VT incident. I haven't heard anyone say anything about it on here yet. Does anyone know if that is true? If so, think that will delay results?


From looking at website for Virginia Department of Professional and Occupational Regulation, it appears only the FE exam scheduled at VT has been rescheduled. I suppose it could have an impact on results for the FE Exam, I don't think it would effect the PE exam results.

"The Fundamentals of Engineering examination previously scheduled for Saturday, April 21, 2007, at Virginia Tech in Blacksburg has been rescheduled.

PCS Engineering Examination Services has mailed information regarding the rescheduled date and location to all examination candidates. " from http://www.dpor.virginia.gov/dporweb/dpormainwelcome.cfm


----------



## grover (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, that might explain why NCEES is a little more sensitive this year about test questions being posted to websites!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2007)

I took the ME/Thermal-Fluids PE in Baton Rouge, LA. I don't have any exciting stories, but I thought everything was suprisingly well organized.

Our test space was certainly large enough to accomate the ~150 test takers. We had nice big tables and cushioned seats. After lunch, the proctors made sure everyone was back in their seats by asking if everyone's seat-mate was present.

I _was_ suprised that I was not allowed to use a small digital clock/timer combo (less than 2"x2") that I had set out in my workspace. I didn't recall seeing anything about that being a prohibited item, but I put it away with a smile anyway! That little clock had been very useful to me while taking the practice tests, but it wasn't a huge deal not to have it (I had a watch on).

Like most, I thought the afternoon was a lot rougher than the morning session. I certainly had plenty of time, but some questions I wouldn't have gotten regardless of how much time I had (code questions). And I think I have seen people mention it before, but what's up with blatent machine design questions on the thermal/fluids afternoon session?

I am pretty sure I passed, but I was hoping to feel a little better about it when it was all said and done.


----------



## rasmalai (Apr 26, 2007)

Just a question: My coworker told me that NCEES reports the results to the State Boards first and then it takes time for the state to process your letter. Meaning that you can search on the state License Verification to find out if you passed earlier than receiving notice by mail. Does anyone know if this is true? If so, how early can you find out?


----------



## frazil (Apr 26, 2007)

rasmalai - it totally depends on your state. where are you from? You can search for the results thread for you state from the last exam and see how it was done.


----------



## grover (Apr 26, 2007)

In VA, I found out I passed from the state website 2 days before I recieved the actual letter.


----------



## rasmalai (Apr 26, 2007)

OK. So I should not be checking the Florida BPE website every few hours!! On this website it says 8 weeks til results, while the "the other board" says 12 weeks. Do you know which is more accurate?


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if FL will automatically add you to the list if you pass.

I know that MN really doesn't. You get a nice happy letter in the mail saying that you had passed, then in the next paragraph you're told that before you're a PE you must pay out some more $$$.

It's almost like a complement then a slap in the face.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 26, 2007)

Being from NJ, I just figured it would take every bit of 12 weeks. I'll just be surprised if they get it done earlier.

-Ray


----------



## cement (Apr 26, 2007)

rasmalai said:


> OK. So I should not be checking the Florida BPE website every few hours!! On this website it says 8 weeks til results, while the "the other board" says 12 weeks. Do you know which is more accurate?


this site has real people reporting when they get results. the State site will have the outside possible date to minimize pestering phone calls and such. Florida was the first to report last spring's results, and was among the leaders in the fall.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 26, 2007)

I set the countdown clock that is running above, I picked the date that had results to about 10-12 states. I figured it was a good point to shoot for.

You can search back into last April's exam results dates in the old threads. I'm sure Florida's date from last year is on there


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 26, 2007)

Florida seems to be one of the quickest states to report each time. My own state was one of the earlier ones to report.

It really all depends on who administers your test, whether or not they notify you or the board first, and how much bureaucratic red tape you've got at the state level.


----------



## civilsid (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi everybody!

I went to Pomona, CA to take the Civil P.E. I tried to sleep Thursday night but the typical motel racket kept me up. It made me think I should have splurged for a high end room where it would have certainly been quiet. Slept OK though for maybe 5 hours.

Parking was $8 general or $12 for "preferred" I asked the attendant how much further you have to walk for general parking since I am lugging books, of course. She had no idea. How idiotic is that? So I paid the $12 since it was raining pretty good and was able to park a total of maybe two rows closer. YAY! Then we had to walk about a quarter of a mile anyways. They insisted that everybody be on site ahead of time but they did not open the doors until 8:00 but they did open the doors to an adjacent building like there was some sort of security issue.Not a good start.

I did well on the A.M. exam. I thought I could have done passibly O.K. without hardly any study. Heck, I could have been drinking booze and looking at nudies of Big Ray's girl... just kidding but it didn't even hold my attention. easy and boring. The proctor's were not formally drill instreuctors but I think they would get a bonus or some special benefits if they could kick someone out for cause. It was freaky and I was a bit paeanoid. I never did get kicked out, yay...

Before the afternoon portion, they announced that they had actually kicked people out for having cell phones. I didn't witness that and don't know if it was a scare tactic or if somebody was actually that dumb. The proctors were like gestapo.

I asked the girl next to me what she was taking in the afternoon and she said she was going to look at all the sections and figure out which one was easiest. She left the exam after about 2 hours so they will see her again in 6 months.

On Saturday, I had a mumbler on my left. I thought he might get kicked out and during lunch break I asked him to keep quiet and he tried awfully hard. Whenever he started mumbling he would catch himself and then apologize.

Overall I thought the PE was easier than the EIT (by far) and I don't think they will see my ugly mug a second time. Amen.


----------



## rasmalai (Apr 27, 2007)

It is good to hear Florida turns-around results quick. They processed my application speedily as well. 53 days seems more manageable than 90.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

rasmalai --

I am in FL and they are usually at the head of the pack in terms of reporting. You will get a pass/fail notice from NCEES. It wilL NOT show up on MyFloridaLicense.com until about 30 days after you receive the notice because FBPE updates the registry. Don't drive yourself crazy looking for pass/fail until you receive your notice by mail :angry: And then ... you will not get your license/wall certificate/wallet card for like another 2 - 3 weeks hmy:

Also, if you are planning on sealing/certifying anything that deals with building codes, be prepared to take the Core Building Code Class. You MUST have credit for taking this class before sealing/certifying anything with building codes (Florida Building Code).

You can find more information at: http://floridabuilding.org/BCISOld/tr/default.asp

The on-line course can be taken at your own time and you can submit your 'completion' of the course electronically to FBPE. I will be taking that here within the next few days :2cents: :2cents:

Best of luck on your exam outcome ... and the waiting. It can be brutal. It has been known to drive some of the 'waiting' exam candidates to insanity .... :2cents: :BS: I have even heard that one of those persons started a website to help PE examinees by posting magnificient stories of perfect exam scores and top dollar salaries. :brickwall: Some say ... he still lurks ... trying to seduce unsuspecting, susceptible exam candidates weakend from waiting .... waiting to ensnare them in his trap ...






Um ... I think I digressed a little. In all sincerity, best of luck and feel free to post follow-ups if you have any questions.

JR


----------



## AJK (Apr 27, 2007)

One thing that made me happy was that the exam was mostly in English Units. (AM and Transpo PM)

After taking the Lindeburg Sample Exam 2 weeks before the test, I got worried that there would be a lot of metric problems. Personally I never use metric, and problems in metric really slow me down.

Occasionally here, PennDOT will pull a project "off the shelf" that was designed in the late 90's, and it will be in metric. Man, I hate those.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 27, 2007)

I just got the ELSES survey e-mailed to me about my experience. They didn't have a place to explain yourself, it was mainly "agree" or "disagree".


----------



## LXZ (Apr 27, 2007)

civilsid said:


> Hi everybody!
> I went to Pomona, CA to take the Civil P.E. I tried to sleep Thursday night but the typical motel racket kept me up. It made me think I should have splurged for a high end room where it would have certainly been quiet. Slept OK though for maybe 5 hours.
> 
> Parking was $8 general or $12 for "preferred" I asked the attendant how much further you have to walk for general parking since I am lugging books, of course. She had no idea. How idiotic is that? So I paid the $12 since it was raining pretty good and was able to park a total of maybe two rows closer. YAY! Then we had to walk about a quarter of a mile anyways. They insisted that everybody be on site ahead of time but they did not open the doors until 8:00 but they did open the doors to an adjacent building like there was some sort of security issue.Not a good start.
> ...


Pomona test site for Civil PE exam. I did witness that a guy was rejected from the room. He was escorted out by a security guard with guns. It is real.


----------



## Joker2 (Apr 28, 2007)

LXZ said:


> Pomona test site for Civil PE exam. I did witness that a guy was rejected from the room. He was escorted out by a security guard with guns. It is real.


I took my test at Pomona, CA. The table sucks. It got so many nail holes in it that I punched through the answer sheet so many times. Hope they count those hanging chads!


----------



## pehorn (Apr 29, 2007)

I took the PE in NC. It was well organized in Raleigh as usual. We have great facilities and top notch proctors.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 30, 2007)

There weren't any armed law enforcement types at my exam, but I got to the exam site really early and saw the tests being dropped off in an armored truck.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 30, 2007)

> est of luck on your exam outcome ... and the waiting. It can be brutal. It has been known to drive some of the 'waiting' exam candidates to insanity .... I have even heard that one of those persons started a website to help PE examinees by posting magnificient stories of perfect exam scores and top dollar salaries. Some say ... he still lurks ... trying to seduce unsuspecting, susceptible exam candidates weakend from waiting .... waiting to ensnare them in his trap ...


Engineering ghost stories?





I can just imagine sitting around the campfire... "Sometimes late at night the effluent pumps turn on for no reason. They say that's the ghost of old Earl who fell in the clarifier 40 years ago tormenting the operators."


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 30, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> There weren't any armed law enforcement types at my exam, but I got to the exam site really early and saw the tests being dropped off in an armored truck.


I guess I never thought about how the exams were delivered, but it is interesting that they come via armored truck. Does the armored truck come back to pick them up?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 30, 2007)

I would expect so. Those are even more important than the blank ones. I sure as hell wasn't gonna stick around to find out. I cut right out after turning in my exam.

I don't know if it's the same in all states. Anyone else see one?


----------



## frazil (Apr 30, 2007)

No. That's cool. I just assumed that group of retirees running the exam piled them all up in milk crates and threw them in the back of someone's car and then mailed them out to NCEES the next day.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 30, 2007)

Had never pondered the logistics of blank/completed exams before, I suppose there is no other way to do it. That must be a pretty hefty armored truck bill for the exam weekend, considering all the sites (and I would assume they do the same for the FE exam). Its really a good thing for us that NCEES does it this way, to keep those two letters (PE) to really mean something.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 30, 2007)

VT, you've got to be full of $hiat. There is no way they are dishing out the $$ for armored trucks for cryin out loud.

I never saw a guard, let alone a truck.

I say its the retirees and milk crate version.


----------



## Hill William (Apr 30, 2007)

When I took it in WV, ours were flown in on Blackhawk helicopters under machine gun cover.

I wanted to call B.S. on the armored trucks too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 30, 2007)

> VT, you've got to be full of $hiat. There is no way they are dishing out the $$ for armored trucks for cryin out loud.


Why would I lie about that? It's not like it makes me look cooler or anything.


----------



## frazil (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 30, 2007)

frazil said:


>


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 30, 2007)

How would you both like to be...


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 30, 2007)

Why so angry VT? Why so defensive?

DIAZ, I forgot about hearing the helicopters. Did they repel down to the rooftop? I never saw the actual test transport in and out, so I'm assuming they did.


----------



## Hill William (Apr 30, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> Why so angry VT? Why so defensive?DIAZ, I forgot about hearing the helicopters. Did they repel down to the rooftop? I never saw the actual test transport in and out, so I'm assuming they did.



Yeah, I was amazed at how those little old lady proctors could move in their urban assault gear.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 30, 2007)

WOW tough crowd.

I would think they'd be a secure method to transport the exam booklets, both in and out of the test site. Heck isn't that what they do with paper ballots during an election. Remember the "chads" being transported during the recounts?

Amored truck, might be unecessary, but hiring a bonded, secure, impartial, transport/courier seems reasonable. If the only company vechicle available for the job is an amored car, then I can see them using one.

Then again VT might have stopped at the ATM on the way to the test site and in his pre and post-test daze, has confused his memories of the amored car at the bank with his arrival at the test site.


----------



## Brian (May 3, 2007)

Gomer said:


> This was my first time. I took the test in Owosso, MI. Civil/WR.
> I stayed the night in town at a hotel so that I would be fresh in the AM without having to worry about a the drive/construction/accidents etc. Turns out, I could not fall asleep until 2:30 AM and every door in the hotel automatically slammed shut anytime anyone left their room. This started in earnest at about 5:00 AM and continued until I was out of bed at 6:50. All told, I had the equivalent of about 3 hours of normal sleep. I still think that beat getting up early for the drive. I am not a morning person.
> 
> I got a little paranoid during the exam that the proctors were going to pounce on me and throw me out for some real or imaginary violation of policy. I don’t think it helped that I tend to stare off into space and that I took maybe four bathroom breaks during the day (BM, water and ice tea, and it’s nice to stretch my legs).
> ...


I brought a handtruck... but what the heck... I wasn't going to wrench my back carrying a ton of books. I saw a lot of people with plastic tubs, dragging them in, some with just a backpack. Structurals definitely had the most to carry in. I took civil/envro ... i thought it was pretty easy overall.

We had a clock, but it was behind us. I also took a count-down kitchen timer to pace myself. I just disconnected the alarm as to not scare the crap out of everyone.

The proctors were really cool. I took the exam in State College, PA. They were not too "in your face" during the exam. They came around every so often, but quietly.

Now... when I took the FE in April 2002, it was a different story... I took it at Penn State. Typically they hold Blue/White weekend (the annual scrimmage) the same weekend. If you went to PSU, you know what I am talking about. I took the FE in Hammond Builing, no A/C and everyone smelled like alcohol! I guess I was one of the few that didn't party Friday night. It was rough... all day, football crowds, the windows were oopen because it was so f-ing hot in the building, stale beer smell, drunk Alumni yelling on the street... ah Penn State at it's finest. But I passed, and didn't think it was too hard an exam.

One of my profs from college told me about a kid who took the FE in October in State College. He stayed at the Atherton Hotel, right on one of the main corners of downtown State College. 2 am in the morning, a drunk driver hits two people crossing the street in front of the hotel, and the entire night, the ambulances were blaring, sirens, lights, etc... the guy didn't get any sleep.

Brian


----------

